# Makrelenangeln, aber wo??



## Johannes721 (16. Januar 2006)

hallo,
würde gerne wissen ob jemand erfahrungen im makrelenangeln auf see hat.
wo kann man gut mit einem kutter los fahren und wo sind die besten plätze und jahreszeit. für mich kommt holland oder deutschland in frage. wer was dazu sagenkann, bitte melden.

gruss,
johannes


----------



## ralle (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Makrelenangeln, aber wo??*

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen im Board !!

Ich denke mal das deine Frage im Holland Forum mehr input erfährt .

Ich schubs es mal rüber.


----------



## wallerangler (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Makrelenangeln, aber wo??*

also so viel wie ich weiss ist sommer die zeit für makrelen . war mal von den helder in holland mit einem kutter raus auf makrele . da haben wir richtig gut gefangen , nur vergesse nicht wenn du im fangrausch bist das du nachher noch alle fische versorgen musst so ab der 100 hat man echt kein bock mehr dazu :q


----------



## seeyou (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Makrelenangeln, aber wo??*

Jahreszeit ist Juni-September. Kutter fahren in Holland an vielen Stellen raus. Schau dir einfach mal die Kutterpage an. Da findest Du viele Kutter in Deutschland und Holland.#h 
Gruß, Jens.


----------



## nikmark (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Makrelenangeln, aber wo??*

Wenn es warm wird (bei mir vorletztes Jahr schon zu Pfingsten) kann ich Dir die 1,5 km lange Mole in Ijmuiden (NL) empfehlen. Campingplatz vor Ort und 15-20 m Wassertiefe von der Mole aus. Habe an einem Nachmittag/Abend 48 Makrelen gefangen und mit der Spinnrute Hornhechte. Bei kälterem Wetter auch sehr gut für Dorsch.

Nikmark


----------



## Johannes721 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Makrelenangeln, aber wo??*

ok. danke für eure antworten, habt mir auf jeden fall geholfen.
wer noch nen "geheimtipp" hat, bitte posten.

gruss,
johannes


----------



## Seebaer (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Makrelenangeln, aber wo??*

Hallo

also ein geheimtip ist es mit Sicherheit nicht.

Sind bisher von Den Helder (Niederlande) und Hooksiel (deutsch) gefahren.

War beides #6 #6 #6 

*Kleiner Tipp:*

Nimm paar Tage zuvor normale Gefrierbeutel, fülle sie mit Wasser, gefriere sie ein und nimm sie so wie sie sind mit zum Makrelenangeln.
Nach den angeln das Eis im geschlossenen Beutel zerschlagen und über die in einer Kühltasche befindlichen Makrelen verteilen. Falls noch Luft zwischen Fisch und den Deckel der Kühltasche ist ein Handtuch reinlegen. So bleiben Deine Makrelen schön lange frisch.


----------



## Mac Gill (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Makrelenangeln, aber wo??*

Im Hochsommer fängst du die Makrelen auch vom Ufer. Ich kenne die gegend um Westkapelle -> ich hole nur immer so viele, wie ich in den nächsten tagen vergrillen kann...


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Makrelenangeln, aber wo??*

Hallo. Ich fahre immer mit der Nestor von Den Helder aus. Der Käptain fährt ab dem ersten Samstag im Juni ab 8.00 Uhr raus. Hatte Juni 2005 225 Makrelen. Der Kahn hat platz für 70 Personen, wir waren aber nur 32 weil wir in der Woche ( er fährt Täglich) gefahren sind. Das mit dem Eis ist auch ein guter Tipp, aber auf der Nestor bekommst Du 5 liter Trocken eis für 1.--€. Also ich fahre dort gerne mit, obwohl ich dieses Jahr zum erstenmal mit meinem Boot auf Makrelen fahre.

Gruß Jochen


----------

